# Knit a Condom Amulet



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

No, I'm not kidding. Hey, someone might want one of these!

http://www.knitacondomamulet.com/


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Very true & they are cute... except the thong :shock: :lol:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the Link. I think.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, at least they're knitting as well as being responsible.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

About that thong, with the pocket yet! LOL All I can say is, nice knitting! Just recently learned to make an I-cord - didn't imagine there were such creative uses.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

I bet you have your christmas list all sewn up.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Nothung like being prepared :roll:


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Deb where do you find all this stuff?????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Now I've seen it all.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I can just see my grandson's expression if I made him one of those. lol
Dagmar


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

lol so different bu you are right some may want them


----------



## kddetrick (Jun 5, 2011)

thank you for this wonderful idea. this is a great little present for my granddaughter along with a talk about protection thsnk you and thank you karen


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> Very true & they are cute... except the thong :shock: :lol:


Oh but I laughed soooo hard over the man thong!!!!


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> No, I'm not kidding. Hey, someone might want one of these!
> 
> http://www.knitacondomamulet.com/


Well, I've seen everything now. What a concept!


----------



## JennK (May 15, 2011)

Cute patterns! lol


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Definitely comes under the heading of "OMG". Deb, I love your posts.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I will just say great idea any more and I might be censored.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Girl, you are too funny! That has to be for the person who has everything! LOL :shock:


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Now, where were these when I needed one! LOL.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Hey Deb, are you knitting those for charity???


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

debbieb said:


> Hey Deb, are you knitting those for charity???


Just priceless!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

What next? The first amulet is very pretty & COULD be used for something else.....but someone might recognize it from this site. LOL


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

To funny, how did you ever find the site!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I bet more people opened this message than any other on today's newsletter! Some of them are really pretty cute - and you could put other things in them, I suppose.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

O.k. I just might have seen everything! You really weren't kidding! I'm not laughing out loud, ( I really hate seeing those initials, yuck), but I am smiling to myself.


----------



## shayla3 (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL! do I dare ask what your search term was when you stumbled across this?


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the one that can carry a credit card or a small cell phone as well as "one or five condoms" Busy girl!!!!!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Brought to mind when my daughter (age 13, at the time) bought me some condom earrings at a craft fair. She knew full well what they were, and I recognized them for what they were right away. Her friend, who didn't see her buy them was absolutely shocked the she would give such a thing to her mother! Meanwhile DD and I were laughing so hard that we were literally crying. The condoms were dipped into red paint and then black, white and silver paint was drizzled over them to make an abstract pattern, (taking care not hide the reservoir tip), earring fittings put on, and there you go! Don't think they were usable, though; by the time you got rid of all the paint and hardware, the mood would have passed LOL!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Shayla,

I just searched under knitting patterns and lo and behold!


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, just glad my windows were closed. Laughed so hard I was howling. Neighbors would wonder what I was up to.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Naw, these aren't for charity!


----------



## JennK (May 15, 2011)

ROTFLOL...now I want to make one just so I can post the pic...this thread is priceless!


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

The things people think of to knit! I never would have guessed these for a million years.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I will never think of I-cord the same way again! LOL


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, all joking aside, maybe this would be nice for a teenaged girl to keep in her purse. I don't have anyone to knit one for, but if anyone makes one they MUST post a photo!


----------



## JennK (May 15, 2011)

What else to do when sick with a cold? This is minus the keychain cord...my friends are more discrete than that! Hello, Christmas gifts for my single girlfriends! LOL


----------



## JennK (May 15, 2011)

Or, maybe a bridal shower/batchelorette party giveaway!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Jenn,

Oh how cute! I think the batchleorette party/shower giveaway is a great idea.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Was it hard to make?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm just stuck for words right now...............


----------



## JennK (May 15, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Was it hard to make?


Not difficult at all! I didn't understand the directions on how to make the button loop and keychain cord but I just picked up two stitches and made an I cord for the button loop. I varied slightly from the pattern color wise so it made for lots of ends to weave in.

I have two friends with boyfriends ready to propose so I very well might be making these en masse in the near future!


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

MANY years someone knit my dad (as a joke - I think) a ....er....pouch for the "family jewels." It was red, white and blue - my dad was in the Marine Corps during WWII -and had a cute little draw string to make sure it stayed on! I once asked my mother if he had modeled it for her, and boy, did I get one of those LOOKS that only mothers are capable of!


----------



## grammasombie (Oct 12, 2011)

You made my day. I'm still laughing. We should make these as stocking stuffers for our high school kids... 
grammasombie


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

All I can say-- Times have sure changed . We were so uneducated in life experiences when I was a teenager wearing bobby socks OMG !!


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

quote=debdobalina]Naw, these aren't for charity![/quote]

I'll bet they rings SOMEONE's chimes!

Along these same lines: my, then, 3 year old grandson was helping me fold their laundry. I was teaching him how to sort clothes. I held up a pair of his big brother's briefs and said are those your mommy's. He said, No, gramma. How, do you know, I queried. Silly gramma, they got a penis pocket!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Sometimes, reality is just unbelievable.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

i have a friend with a 16 yr old daughter. i know she has had the talk with her parents but i also know what it was like to be young in today's society( ok not quiet today's lol) ao i think the bra top and a key chain will be a great christmas gift for the young lady who will be driving soon. thanks for the link already saved them to my pattern stick


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

Great little stocking stuffer. Can you see their face when they realize what it is?


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Just when you thought you've seen it all.....


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have now truly seen it all!!!!!


----------



## JennK (May 15, 2011)

My mom loved the ballband keychain pattern I made up but was mortified when I told her what is was for/what site I got it from. She wants to make some, probably bigger, and refer to them as coin purses ;0)


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I have 4 adult, single, sons. I think they will be hilarious stocking stuffers this year. Thanks for the post.


----------



## theriv17 (Jun 15, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> No, I'm not kidding. Hey, someone might want one of these!
> 
> http://www.knitacondomamulet.com/


I once crocheted a penis-warmer for a gag gift for a friend's 50th birthday. Everyone at the party laughed except for him. He just had a pained look on his face. He kept the darned thing, too. He passes away about ten years ago and his wife asked if I'd like to have it back. I said no -- the joke wasn't funny anymore.


----------



## JennK (May 15, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> No, I'm not kidding. Hey, someone might want one of these!
> 
> http://www.knitacondomamulet.com/


I made up some more patterns!

http://phatcatcrafts.blogspot.com/2011/10/bachelorette-gift-idea.html


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Good job Jenn!


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

belle starr 12 said:


> I bet more people opened this message than any other on today's newsletter! Some of them are really pretty cute - and you could put other things in them, I suppose.


I'll bet that too, this would be a great idea to do to approach the "TALK" along with a lot of words about "just don't do it" until you are dang ready to have a bambino or disease......


----------

